

Should police have the capability to take control of driverless cars? - dolfje
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/08/should-police-have-the-capability-to-take-control-of-driverless-cars/

======
a3n
Should the police have the capability to take control of digital front door
locks?

------
hwstar
Tent. Camels Nose. Once this capability is in driver-less cars, it will be
retrofitted into all cars driven as well.

